# What Are Your favourite Movie Lines or Speeches?



## Jenna

Do you have any favourite movie lines or speeches that inspire you, motivate you, make you feel good, give you goosebumps?

Thank you so much for sharing, Jenna xo

I think this "draw the line" is one of my favourite movie speeches from Star Trek First Contact, yes I know I know! *contains a swear*

[yt]cGF1NP-FrCU[/yt]


----------



## rlobrecht

[yt]q3hn6fFTxeo[/yt]


Do, or do not. There is no try.
--Master Yoda, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Cryozombie

> Randal Graves: All right, look, there's only one "Return," okay, and it ain't "of the King," it's "of the Jedi."
> 
> Hobbit Lover: Oh, Star Wars geek.
> 
> Randal Graves: Oh, I'm the geek? Look at you two whipping out your preciouses.
> 
> Elias: You'll have to excuse him, he's not "down" with the trilogy.
> 
> Randal Graves: Oh, what the **** happened to this world? There's only one trilogy, you ****ing morons.



Yeah.  That's so me right there.


----------



## girlbug2

"Vegan Police!"

"Is Gelato not vegan?"

"It's milk and eggs, *****."

From Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.

My dh and I are fully loaded with quips from movies, that's just my latest fave.

Classic quotes we love come from Star Wars (There is no try), Dune (Usul has called a big one. Again, it is the legend), Better off Dead (Go that way, fast. If something gets in your way, turn), and Big Trouble in Little China (I have come to kick *** and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of bubblegum). Can you tell we're nerds?


----------



## Big Don

LANGUAGE WARNING!!!

 There's no one with the intestinal fortitude to make a movie like this today.

*BIG BAD HOLY CRAP LANGUAGE WARNING IN RED LETTERS!!!1!
*When Pacino is on, he's ON


----------



## elder999

Big Don said:


> LANGUAGE WARNING!!!
> 
> There's no one with the intestinal fortitude to make a movie like this today.


 
Mel Brooks is still alive.......we can hope.

This is the one that got me all excited and kept me training when I was a kid.....

[yt]v325wdgoFH4[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan

Joe Pesci at his best.


----------



## Chris Parker

Found a new favourite the other day....

(From Original Sin, with Antonio Banderas and Angenlina Jolie)

 Luis (Antonio): "Julia, I just killed a man!"

Julia (Angelina): "I just bought a hat. But I don't dwell on it. I don't say over and over again "I just bought a hat. I just bought a hat". It doens't matter".


----------



## Sukerkin

It's been a long time since I watched Scent of a Woman, Don and I had utterly forgotten that amazing scene.  Thank you for reminding me of it and that I should take the time to view that film once again.


----------



## Drac

From *The Last Samurai: **Katsumoto*: I have introduced myself. You have introduced yourself. This is a very good conversation.

From *The 13th Warrior: *
*Herger the Joyous*: When they come, we form a circle in the center of the room, backs to one another. 
*Ahmed Ibn Fahdlan*: I am not a warrior. 
*Herger the Joyous*: Very soon, you will be.


----------



## Jenna

Wow these are fantastic.  Big Don I had forgot about Scent of a Woman too.  And elder wow Billy Jack! this is totally new to me and one I will look up!  Clerks, Goodfellas, Last Samurai, Big Trouble in Little China and a little Angelina man these are fantastic! Thank you all!


"These go to eleven!" 

[yt]EbVKWCpNFhY[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan

One of my new favorite scene and quote.


----------



## Big Don

Sukerkin said:


> It's been a long time since I watched Scent of a Woman, Don and I had utterly forgotten that amazing scene.  Thank you for reminding me of it and that I should take the time to view that film once again.


Anytime, Suke, I've got to watch it again too.


----------



## Balrog

The old Kung Fu TV show was absolutely marvelous in the philosophy it espoused.



> Caine:  Yet, as a man I sometimes greatly fear that I may fail.
> Poe: If that is our destiny, you cannot change it. But do not go in fear, Grasshopper. Fear is eternal darkness. Go instead with inner strength. For it is like a deep river, into which all streams flow. It increases, always moving forward. And soon, there is nothing that can stand in its way.





> Master Kan:Avoid, rather than check. Check, rather than hurt. Hurt, rather than maim. Maim, rather than kill. For all life is precious, nor can any be replaced.


----------



## elder999

Jenna said:


> . And elder wow Billy Jack! this is totally new to me and one I will look up! Clerks, Goodfellas, Last Samurai, Big Trouble in Little China and a little Angelina man these are fantastic! Thank you all!


 
Here's some more-was the big line in 7th grade: "I_ just go *berserk*_*!"*

[yt]jXXyms5g5ok[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan

Oh, one of the best lines ever. I bet everyone remembers this one.


----------



## Big Don

They're not gonna catch us, we're on a mission from God.
you gotta love the classics


----------



## CoryKS

"No, Ace, just you."


----------



## Flying Crane

anything from The Big Lebowski


----------



## David43515

GONE WITH THE WIND:

Scarlet: Rhett, Rhett wherever will I go? Whatever will I do?

Rhett: Frankly Scarlet I don`t give a damn.



Star Wars (Yoda uses the force to lift Luke`s fighter out of the swamp)

Luke: I don`t believe it!

Yoda: *sigh* That is why you fail.


----------



## MA-Caver

From that great horror film: "The Exorcist"

* Father Damien Karras*: It doesn't make any sense. Why her? Why this girl?  
*Father Merrin*: I think the point is to make us despair. To see ourselves as... animal  and ugly. To make us reject the possibility that God could love us.


----------



## Mark Jordan

"You make me want to be a better man"
As good as it gets


"You don't want the truth because, deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall.  We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something.  You use them as a punch line.  I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide and then questions the manner in which I provide it.  I would rather you just said" thank you" and went on your way.  Otherwise I suggest you pick up a weapon and stand at post.  Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to."

A Few Good Men

"Senior citizens, although slow and dangerous behind the wheel, can still serve a purpose. I'll be right back. Don't you go dying on me!" 

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Jenna

"We die" lols too funny  So many films I had either forgotten or not even seen before wow!  Man these are absolutely fantastic thank you all!!  Kiss xxx Jenna


"It can't rain all the time."

[yt]JP_SfCJo2zo[/yt]


----------



## billc

From the movie Hell Boy, "When things go bump in the night, We bump back."


----------



## elder999

From The Crow, a reaction to......._necromancy_:
_"I knew I knew you, I knew I knew you. But you ain't you. You can't be you. We put you through the window. There ain't no coming back. This is the really real world, there ain't no coming back. We killed you dead, there ain't no coming back! There ain't no coming back! There ain't no coming back!"_


----------



## Xue Sheng

If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you" (Code of Silence) - Chuck Norris

If you come back in here, I'm going to hit you with so many rights, you're going to beg for a left.(Invasion USA) - Chuck Norris


----------



## JP3

It's definitely not highbrow, but I always liked this exchange from Roadhouse....

   One grizzled older big bouncer speaks to protagonist Dalton (Patrick Swayze) saying:

    "I heard you had balls big enough to come in a dump truck, but you do't look like that much to me."

To which Dalton replies, "Opinions vary."   And that's it.  Love that scene.


----------



## Buka

From John Wick - The Russian mob leader talking to his son, the punk mobster.

Father "It's not what you did, son, that angers me so. It's who you did it to.
Son  "Who? That f'n nobody?"
Father "That "f'n' nobody"... is John Wick. He once was an associate of ours. They call him "Baba Yaga." 
Son "The Boogeyman?
Father "Well John wasn't exactly the Boogeyman. He was the one you sent to kill the f'n Boogeyman.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

We all got it coming.


----------



## Martial_Kumite

Enter the Dragon: 
* O’Hara holds up a board, and break it in mid air*
Bruse Lee "Bourds.....Don't hit back"

Second: Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## CB Jones

Boondock Saints 2: Rocco's Speech

"Men build things, then we die. It's in our f'ing DNA! That's what we do! 

And when it all falls down? 

We build it right back up again. 

But this time bigger. BETTER! 

Look! Look what we can do. Look how f'n beautiful we are. You think the men that built all this had it easy? 

Hard men! 

Doing hard ****! 

And that gives me a hard on... But not in a gay way or anything. 

No, no... 'course not 

Yeah it goes without sayin' 

I am so sick of this self help, twelve step, leftover hippie generation bull$#\t! 

Now they don't want you to do anything, right? 

Just sit there. 

Don't drink. 

Don't smoke. 

Don't drive fast. 

Kiss my ***! 

F' it! Do it all I say! 

Do you think Duke Wayne spent all of his time talking about his feelings with a f'ning' therapist? 

There's no f'ning way he did! 

John Wayne died with five pounds of undigested red meat in his a$$.  Now that's a man! 

Real men hide their feelings. Why? 

Because it's none of your f'ing' business! 

Men do not cry. 

Men do not pout. 

Men jack you in the f'ing' jaw and say... 

"Thanks for comin' out"


----------



## Buka

A classic -


----------



## Jenna

My fave!!!!


----------



## CB Jones

Yes....can't believe I forgot about Rowdy's qoute!


----------



## Buka

I miss Roddy.


----------



## elder999

All right now, I'm comin' out. Any man I see out there, I'm gonna kill him. Any son of a ***** that takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him. I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, burn his damn house down!


----------



## CB Jones




----------



## CB Jones




----------



## Xue Sheng

Enough talk, let's fight


----------



## CB Jones




----------



## Tames D

I take you back to the film The Mechanic, where, at one point, Charles Bronson and Jan-Michael Vincent (J-MV) are poised to kill a bunch of motorcycle thugs. To gain entry to the thugly compound, J-MV poses as a chicken delivery man and utters that famous phrase, "Chicken Lickin' is lickin' chicken," and behold, the doors open.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;
And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Fight, you may die. Run, you'll live. At least for a while, and die in your bed many years from now ...


----------



## elder999




----------



## Buka

In the Brinks Job from 78. The Judge sentences the bank robber to twenty years. The bank robber says -

_Your Honor, I can't do no 20 years. _

Judge: _Well do as much as you can, son._
(Bangs gavel.)


----------



## ShortBridge

That one from Bull Durham that starts with 
"We'll, I believe in the soul..."

But quickly passes through areas where the forum prohibits us from going.


----------



## CB Jones

Al Pacino speech from Any Given Sunday


----------



## Jut

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning"
---------------
"Who owns this S*it hole?"
---------------
"Badges?  We ain't got no badges.  WE dont have no.. Stinkin Badges!!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

You tell them I'm coming and hell's coming with me, at 0.34.


----------



## Steve

Hello down there.  Slow going?

Look, I don't mean to be rude, but this isn't as easy as it looks.

Sorry!

Thank you!

I do not suppose you could speed things up...

If you're in that much of a hurry, you could lower a rope or a tree branch or find something useful to do.

I could do that, but I do not think you would accept my help, seeing as I'm only waiting around to kill you!

That does put a damper on our relationship.


----------



## elder999




----------



## CB Jones




----------



## Steve

Relevant to many of the self defense discussions around here. 

I just figured out why you're giving me so much trouble.

Why is that...  do you think...

Well, I haven't fought just one person for so long... grunt... been specializing in groups.  Fighting gangs for local charities.   That sort of thing.  

Why should that make such a... difference.

Well, you see, you use different moves... when you're fighting half a dozen people then when you only have to be worried about one.

I don't envy you the headache you will have when you awake.  In the meantime, May you sleep,well and dream of large women.


----------



## CB Jones




----------



## elder999




----------



## Buka

Nobody quite gives a speech like the French. Or at least like the British playing the French.


----------



## Blindside

Bill Mattocks said:


> We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
> For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
> Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
> This day shall gentle his condition;
> And gentlemen in England now a-bed
> Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
> And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
> That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.



One of my  favorites....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Now, I don't wanna kill you, and you don't wanna be dead - Silverado






And "Boards Don't hit back" - Enter the Dragon






I actually used a line similar to that to avoid a fight in high school


----------



## donald1




----------

